# 13 weeks pregnant and not sure about stopping drugs?



## thecatswhiskers (May 29, 2011)

Hi all

I'm really desperate for some help!

I've 13 weeks and 1 day from a FET. I am on Clexane, baby aspirin, cyclogest progesterone, and progynova.

I've booked into a maternity unit but they have been really vague about when to stop taking everything. My IVF clinic said I'd be on the cyclogest and progynova until 13 weeks but the aspirin and clexane for longer.

I was meant to be speaking to the maternity hospital about getting taken off the cyclogest and progynova on Wednesday. However, I've discovered this morning that I only have 1 day worth of ( 2 x 400mg) left of the cyclogest - I'd had a really busy week and been knackered, and didn't think I was that low.

I tried phoning the hospital already and the midwife wasn't very helpful, and said she'd phone me back and didn't.

Basically, is it going to be a complete disaster if I take 1 of the 400mg pessaries today and 1 tomorrow, and call the hospital first thing on Monday?

Also, does anyone have any general advice about stopping meds - the hospital want me off the clexane sooner rather than later but the consultant at the clinic said that people were usually on it until sometime in the 3rd trimester.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If you only have a couple of pessaries left then it would make sense to split the dose until you can speak to your clinic. There are differing opinions on whether to reduce slowly or just stop so I wouldn't worry about this unduly. 

In relation to Clexane, depending on why it's prescribed, it can sometimes be used all through pregnancy and beyond. There are risks associated with this so it all depends on why you need to an on it. Clinic is best placed to explain and advise on this.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

